

Any companies in NYC hiring summer interns? - maneesh

Hey guys,<p>I'm a Stanford student with a really good background in coding (esp RoR) and I'm very interested in an internship in New York this summer. I got an interview at Fog Creek but that fell through :(. I've written a bunch of programming books (some international bestsellers on game programming), spoken at conferences around the world, developed a couple startups, and done lots of awesome projects.<p>Are there any companies in NYC with opportunities for internships? Let me know. I'm available starting the end of May. I'm 21 years old. You can email me at msethi@stanford.edu<p>Thanks a lot!<p>-Maneesh Sethi
msethi@stanford.edu
======
jrockway
_I've written a bunch of programming books (some international bestsellers on
game programming), spoken at conferences around the world, developed a couple
startups, and done lots of awesome projects._

Why would you want an internship? This is much more than most "senior
developers" have done.

FWIW, if you'd like to "cash in" on your reputation, you might want to
consider teaching training classes. You spend a month or so developing a
course, and then you get $10-20k spending three days presenting it. It's not
programming, but you can do that in your free time ;)

~~~
YuriNiyazov
The OP has the bio of a "rockstar developer"; Joel (or any other shop) is not
likely to pass on such a promising candidate; since they did, I have to infer
that there are some obvious faults that the OP is not owning up to.

~~~
ciscoriordan
Or perhaps the OP didn't have some specific skills Fog Creek was looking for,
or they already had as many interns as they wanted, or any of a million other
reasons.

Your inference is fallacious.

~~~
anony-mouse
You may be smug and logically sound, but OP still has no job.

------
dudette
<http://www.maneeshsethi.com/about.html> "Also, I have a big interest in
programming. Although I don't plan on doing it as a career, I enjoy it and
computers in general."

~~~
wyday
In fairness, he wrote that more than 4 years ago. ("I'm a normal guy at Bella
Vista High School ...")

------
mattj
I think you need to tone down the pre-college stuff. Looking at your resume,
it's not really clear what you've accomplished in the past couple of years
versus what you did in high school. It's cool you did all that stuff, but none
of it really has much to do with being a developer. Put a short blurb in your
resume mentioning some of the crazier stuff you've done ("Wrote and published
X books, including ..."). That's one of those cool things to talk about in an
interview to gauge if people could interact with you in a workplace setting,
but probably not a reason to hire you (meaning you might not want to play it
up as the primary focus on your resume).

------
ciscoriordan
I think opening the jobs page here to non-YC companies would be really useful
(and lucrative).

~~~
pg
It is, through <http://jobsyndicate.com>

~~~
LukeG
We'll simplify the process to make it easier for companies to close the loop
and get jobs up via JobSyndicate. We're still trying to fly below the radar,
but I suspect companies that know of and are interested in HN will fit in well
with our "alpha" program.

We've also got some new features coming soon that will make it easier for
folks to find the right jobs through the existing ad. Stay tuned.

------
suhail
Out of curiosity, how is it that you've written a game programming book that
is somewhat popular but haven't listed any of your game programming experience
on your resume besides that book? No projects?

------
maneesh
Hey guys, I wanted to mention -- (and I might repost on Monday since I waited
too long to edit the message)

1) Here is my resume: <http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/153216/ycombinator-
resume.pdf>

2) I'm also interested in interning anywhere in Europe, I speak Italian,
Portuguese, and Spanish as well.

Anyone know if there is a way to edit this post after a few hours?

~~~
mahmud
Very cool, shows allot of personality and a sense of humor.

Don't take anything less than a top-notch "internship", somewhere you can
learn real-world project management, marketing, planning, etc. A small shop
will just not use you to your full ability .. unless it's your own startup
"small shop".

------
kwamenum86
Your resume seems pretty impressive. Are you having trouble finding an
internship or just one in NYC?

------
smanek
Is the resume at <http://www.maneeshsethi.com/resume.html> current? What have
you been doing for the last 6 years?

~~~
keysersoze
Here's a copy of my more updated resume:
<http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/153216/ycombinator-resume.pdf>

This is the OP posting, sorry for the different username.

~~~
anony-mouse
I may as well be the one to say it, your resume is awful. Your entire resume
is a waste of people's time, HR will throw it in the trash before they read
it. Get it down to one page, remove your photos, summarize everything into
bullet points. People have thousands of applications to go through, I spend
less than 30 seconds per resume. I skimmed yours and did not see bullet points
listing your technical expertise. Trim it and get professional or don't get
hired. You might like writing, but recruiters hate reading.

------
hbien
Whoa, I took a look at your website and saw "Game Programming for Teens". It
was a book I bought back in high school for fun.

Good luck on your search.

------
wumi
your brother writes i will teach you to be rich?
(<http://iwillteachyoutoberich.com>)

~~~
maneesh
yup that's him

------
toddml
betaworks/bit.ly is looking for summer interns (We're in NYC). E-mail us at
jobs @ bit.ly

